# No doubt a very stupid question but can I connect Tivo to more than input



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

I have Freeview and Freesat. I would have connected the Tivo to the Foxsat box I've got but I wouldn't be able to record Virgin1 programs and I have a few favourites on that channel.

Can I take it I couldn't connect both my boxes to Tivo?

Slightly off the point I know but does anyone if there's any likelihood of Virgin 1 ever being added to the Freesat list?

Lastly, does anyone know if Virgin's hook-up with Tivo will benefit non cable-users ultimately? Are Virgin committed only to cable TV? I posted a thread on AV Forums querying whether I'd recollected rightly about plans for cable-equivalent services to be delivered via non-cable phone lines but no-one responded to that part of the post. Did I imagine this?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, you can connect both - it's called a "dual source setup", just re-run guided setup and choose 
"Digital Satellite + Digital Cable / Digital Terrestrial".



Obviously it can only record from one of them at any one time.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

And one source has to be able to input to the TiVo as RF through the aerial socket.


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

And IIRC Freeview has to be connected via RF in, which may be problematic if the Freeview reciever doesn't output via its RF.


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys - I was sure the answer was going to be 'no'.

Any comments on the rest of my original query re Virign1 and Virgin expansion plans?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

How would channel changes be done on two boxes ?


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

Wasn't that the reason the IR dongle thing had two dongle things?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

b166er said:


> How would channel changes be done on two boxes ?


Different IR codes means the channel change will be ignored by the "wrong" box 
- the IR signal is echoed over both IR wands.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

BaggieBoy said:


> And IIRC Freeview has to be connected via RF in, which may be problematic if the Freeview reciever doesn't output via its RF.


Note that it can be hacked to share the aux in if you have a bash prompt. The Sky Radio lineup that many of us use is like this.

source 1: digital satellite (Sky Digibox with IR codes connected to aux in. Only has TV channels in the lineup).
source 2: digital cable/digital terrestrial (Sky Digibox masquerading as a DTT box with a different set of IR codes (an extra "0" is always prepended. Only has radio channels in the lineup. Initially connected to TiVo's RF in, after setup hacked to aux in).

So If you could somehow arrange for the "other" box to be in standby when it's not recording and it passed through the RGB scart, you could daisy chain them both and tivo could record both source in RGB. Probably too much hassle though.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

BaggieBoy said:


> Wasn't that the reason the IR dongle thing had two dongle things?





mikerr said:


> Different IR codes means the channel change will be ignored by the "wrong" box
> - the IR signal is echoed over both IR wands.


So THAT's why an IR blaster I've got has two IR emitters :up:


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

OK, I connected the Tivo to my FoxSat by scart into Tivo's aux input and the Freeview (Thompson) box by coax cable into the Tivo.

The first problem was that there was ghosting on the Freesat channels when viewed via Tivo and secondly I couldn't get a satisfactory IR code to make things work.

I no longer have my IR dongle and had set the Tivo to use the front blaster but wonder whether the Tivo and the Foxsat have to be stacked together? My setup involves all my AV stuff in a two door cabinet with two shelves on either side so the Freeview box sits on top of the Tivo on the right side and the Foxsat sits on the left side on top of the media box for my Pioneer PDP. 

Before I changed to dual source setup, the Tivo had no problem changing channel. I always kept the cabinet doors closed although not sure if this is necessary?

Anyone know why the picture from Freesat would be so poor and what the solution to the channel changing problem is? Do I need a dongle or should the front blaster work? BTW is there a technical term for a 'dongle'?!


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

The technical term which TiVo's manual and screens use is "IR emitter".

Before you change your source, I'm not sure that it'll work. Sorry, earlier I was fixating on the aux/rf issue and daisy chaining. Missed the bit about wanting to use a Freesat receiver that hasn't been used before.

TiVo expects "digital satellite", the 1st source in the Sky+Freeview setup, to be a Sky digibox with Sky IR codes. A "FreesatfromSky" Digibox would be fine, but a genuine Freesat satellite receiver will not work. Happy to be corrected but that's how I understand it.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

The ghosting might be due to the RF channel conflicting with a local TV station - try changing it to another channel.


----------



## Krautrocker (Jan 13, 2009)

mrtickle said:


> Before you change your source, I'm not sure that it'll work. Sorry, earlier I was fixating on the aux/rf issue and daisy chaining. Missed the bit about wanting to use a Freesat receiver that hasn't been used before.
> 
> TiVo expects "digital satellite", the 1st source in the Sky+Freeview setup, to be a Sky digibox with Sky IR codes. A "FreesatfromSky" Digibox would be fine, but a genuine Freesat satellite receiver will not work. Happy to be corrected but that's how I understand it.


Is this correct? When I selected dual set up, there was in fact an option to select 'Freesat' (not 'Freesat from Sky') and the channel numbers look correct as well.

Also re the suggestion to change the RF channel to deal with the ghosting problem, is that where you select a channel from (I think) 21 onwards - does it matter which one you choose?


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Krautrocker said:


> Is this correct? When I selected dual set up, there was in fact an option to select 'Freesat' (not 'Freesat from Sky') and the channel numbers look correct as well.


I thought I was pretty clear that I invited corrections . That's cool if it all works then with IR codes and everything! I didn't know they'd been added. Don't know when that happened but yes they are there on my TiVo too - Freesat for England, Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland and the Channel Isles.


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Krautrocker said:


> ...
> 
> Also re the suggestion to change the RF channel to deal with the ghosting problem, is that where you select a channel from (I think) 21 onwards - does it matter which one you choose?


Yes, that's right. You need to pick one that's not in use in your local area and ideally the adjacent channels should be free too.

I think Tivo defaults to channel 60.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't see why a UK S1 Tivo can't have a Freesat From BBC/ITV box as its primary SCART based source and then a Freeview box as a secondary source as long as it is one with an RF modulator onboard that outputs the Freeview channels via RF (i.e. it doesn't just loop through the existing five terrestrial channels via the RF socket) as this can then be connected to Tivo's RF In socket.

The only problem is that there is only a very small number of Freeview boxes with RF modulators built in. Most of them were OnDigital boxes but these have now already been rendered obsolete in some areas of the UK by digital switchover and the split NIT issue.

The Tv-Onics MFR200 available from Argos for £38.99 has an RF modulator Coax output and unusually doesn't support SCART output at all. So its basically perfectly for feeding an S1 Tivo as a secondary Freeview box source:-

See www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/s...tId=1500520105&langId=-1&catalogId=1500001801

Power consumption in use is only 5.1watts


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> The Tv-Onics MFR200 available from Argos for £38.99 has an RF modulator Coax output and unusually doesn't support SCART output at all.


Presumably because this is aimed at people who NEED an RF output due to not having a SCART socket on their TV so they are saving a few pence on each one but not fitting a SCART socket. LOL


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

katman said:


> Presumably because this is aimed at people who NEED an RF output due to not having a SCART socket on their TV so they are saving a few pence on each one but not fitting a SCART socket. LOL


Either way it seems perfect for the job with a Freeview external second source on a Tivo. Shame its not more reasonably priced though. £19.99 would probably be value for money.


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Either way it seems perfect for the job with a Freeview external second source on a Tivo. Shame its not more reasonably priced though. £19.99 would probably be value for money.


True, but I can buy SCART socket by the hundred @ 33p each, RF modulators would cost me at least ten times that amount so I doubt even with their increased buying power that they could retail such a box for £19.99


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> I don't see why a UK S1 Tivo can't have a Freesat From BBC/ITV box as its primary SCART based source and then a Freeview box as a secondary source as long as it is one with an RF modulator onboard that outputs the Freeview channels via RF (i.e. it doesn't just loop through the existing five terrestrial channels via the RF socket) as this can then be connected to Tivo's RF In socket.


It can

The primary source must be digital satellite (Sky or Freesat) via SCART - the secondary source can be Freeview via RF


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

katman said:


> True, but I can buy SCART socket by the hundred @ 33p each


Seems odd that they omitted a SCART output from this Freeview box in addition to the RF out socket then.

I would have thought £24.99 certainly ough to be a viable selling price for the unit.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The reason for buying a box with an RF out is if you haven't got a SCART socket on you TV. So why spend money and erode margin by putting a useless feature in?

Anyway, it's too small:










Why sell it for £25, when you can sell it for £39?

Especially as a just the RF modulator bit costs the same price:

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...ndid=9686680&ecamp=trf-005&CAWELAID=266921002


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you look at the target market - people with TVs without a SCART socket - then there is a support advantage to not adding a SCART socket. Without it there are only two ways to set it up - one will work (aerial>RF In>RF out to TV) and one won't (aerial>RF out >RF in to TV). In terms of usability there is no benefit to adding the SCART connector. If it makes the installation simpler then it makes it cheaper to support.
TVonics make a number of other STBs so I'm sure they're not unaware of the costs or practicalities of adding one - it will have been a consious choice.

http://www.tvonics.com/review/product/list/id/1/category/3/
According to one review you can by an extra lead to get a composite output - but lord knows why you would.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

The Tvonics was previously discussed at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7596335#post7596335

Not sure that anyone was able to control it via Tivo though


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> The Tvonics was previously discussed at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7596335#post7596335


I see there is one available more cheaply on an Ebay auction that closes in 6 days time at the moment.



> Not sure that anyone was able to control it via Tivo though


Does Tivo not have the relevant codes to control this unit then? Any chance of them being captured and added with a Pronto etc by Gary or another Tivo enthusiast? After all this does seem like a very suitable unit to use as a dedicated secondary Tivo tuner source.


----------

